# Stock Inc 2 Browser Apk



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Is there a source for the Inc 2 Browser.apk. Seems HTC did some tweaks to it that make streaming work better than the stock browser any help would be appreciated


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

there is never source for oem skins...ok well theres platform source but it wont build

so no to browser source


----------



## ijeff (Nov 25, 2011)

What ROM are you running? You cannot run Sense apps from an AOSP installation like CM7.


----------

